# mini anemone



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I got a piece of live rock from Redddogg69's octopus tank (and yes I drove all the way to Milton)

It doesn't look like aiptasia.

The color is dark purpleish and when I poke at it, white strings start to come out.

Also, it got mini white tip on the end of each finger

Does anybody know what is it? 

Is there any reef safe mini anemone? O_O


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

There are a whole bunch of different kinds of majano anemone (search for some images)... some of them are pests, some not as much. I have one and as long as it doesn't sting my other corals, it is very pretty and I like it and it doesn't spread fast (easily controllable). There are also mini carpet nems (I have some Stichodactyla Tapetum and I consider them not a pest but some people would consider them a pest). A really great resource if you haven't been there yet is WetWebMedia. They cover almost all questions that anyone can have with a reef tank.

Hope that helps... I really like my little nems... but I have pretty agressive corals in my tank so I guess that might have something to do with it.

ps - Welcome to the salty side! You're gonna love it!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I will check out the website! thanks! 


They kinda look like aiptasia now... Maybe they are aiptasia? 

....

ID? thanks!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, that looks more like a pest.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Mojanos. Nuke them before they spread!
My suggestion is to get some diabetic syringes at the drugstore. Squeeze some lemons and fill the syringe, and then inject the centre of the anemone, and swirl around, basically mushing up the anemone. It works every time for me - for aiptasia, too. Good luck!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

teemee said:


> Mojanos. Nuke them before they spread!
> My suggestion is to get some diabetic syringes at the drugstore. Squeeze some lemons and fill the syringe, and then inject the centre of the anemone, and swirl around, basically mushing up the anemone. It works every time for me - for aiptasia, too. Good luck!


Can I take out the rock and scrub it with tooth brush?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Can I take out the rock and scrub it with tooth brush?


the tank is still cycling, so go for it. If you want to pull out the rock, just dip the brush in lemon juice and then give it a good scrub. fingers crossed for you.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

looks like majano to me but purely based on the colour, i'd say its not good so better get rid of it fast !


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

For some reason every time I get a piece of LR with an aptasia on it, it dies after a few days. It's really not fair that I never get to enjoy them...


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

50seven said:


> For some reason every time I get a piece of LR with an aptasia on it, it dies after a few days. It's really not fair that I never get to enjoy them...


i want your tank! O:


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Can I take out the rock and scrub it with tooth brush?


to be sure, use a plumbing torch. It will work for sure and always worked for me

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

well, 

when I took it out of the water, they retract itself, and I can't find them

So...

I just toss the whole rock in hot water and let them melt


----------

